# Display port broken cable



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I tried to remove the display port cable from my GPU recently (new build, and transferring components) and found that it was stuck. I have since discovered the 2 small locking pins (had I realised about these before they woudl have been history)refuse to unlock.

IF anyone has had the same experience, how did you get the damn cable out? The cable can be sacrificed, the GPU cant 

Thanks


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If it's the same type as in the picture below you have to press on the area with the triangle on it to release the 2 latches near the tip :-


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Thanks managed, but there lies the problem. the release button.. doesnt,. I have tried pushing top, bottom, middle, with my left third finger while holding a silver teaspoon over my head and chanting "oomm..".. You get the idea . Sorry for mot explaining fully, my bad.

I have heard of these things breaking before, but not a solution. I am wondering if I can cut off the plastic tab, hopefully this will let me get to the main button, but I dot know if this will actually release the prongs.

I have a feeling this is going to involve both some very very delicate surgery and, at some point, a cable and a lump hamer.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well if you haven't done so already I would take the card + cable out of the case and see if you can get more pressure on the latch area then.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Cant take the card out- cable si bigger than the slot!

Down as a solved now. I eventually figured out how to remove the cable without damaging the GPU, so all is good


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Glad to hear you got it figured out. :up:


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Thanks- these cables shoudl be banned! I found that with a bit of judicious pressure the plastic push section can be removed and by cutting away the plastic housing I could get to the metal pin release mechanism. The cable was not a cheapie, but not the most expensive, so it was a bit of a let down to have it fail on me.

If anyone else has the problem, I can vouch that if you can get the plastic tab off, chances are you will find the release switches. On mine, there was one on each side (separate) and I used a knife to push one in to release point, then the secon- not easy, but it got there in the end. the GPU stood up well considering the event, si I guess they make thenm tougher these days. I had to remove some of th eplastic housing on each side (side cut small pliers to remove) so I could get a bit of room for purchase, but again not too difficult. the cable probably still works but I have no intention of finding out - today could well be th elump hamme rmoment I was waiting for.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I suppose the latches are meant to stop cables coming loose accidentally, which seems a good idea in theory.

Maybe the metal bits could be cut off ?


----------

